# 35% H2O2 off the shelf?



## vegaswinner (Oct 14, 2011)

I know I can get 35% online but i want to start on some cpus this weekend, anyone know where i can get the 35% peroxide off the shelf in the uk? Thanks


----------



## Geo (Oct 14, 2011)

do you really need 35%? most of the processes described here use the 3% from the local markets. you can get like 15% at some hair care places, its used to bleach hair.


----------



## vegaswinner (Oct 14, 2011)

i was going to follow this post of lasersteves http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=60&t=62&p=52836#p52836 to process a couple of pentium pros. I probably could start with 15% or even 3% and just see what happens....


----------



## notch (Oct 14, 2011)

vegaswinner said:


> I know I can get 35% online but i want to start on some cpus this weekend, anyone know where i can get the 35% peroxide off the shelf in the uk? Thanks



I think you may have a problem, since the Terrorist bombings in the UK used H2O2 as one of the ingredients. You should expect a visit from the Police shortly.


----------



## micronationcreation (Oct 14, 2011)

notch said:


> vegaswinner said:
> 
> 
> > I know I can get 35% online but i want to start on some cpus this weekend, anyone know where i can get the 35% peroxide off the shelf in the uk? Thanks
> ...



So I should get a visit for buying a rucksack last week?

Try a pharmacy, Boots has a good selection of legal household chemicals.


----------



## qst42know (Oct 23, 2011)

I don't suppose you have swimming pool, hot tub, spa, supply shops around there?

I get 27% peroxide at a pool shop.


----------



## rasanders22 (Oct 28, 2011)

I found 32% at ace hardware about a month ago for 5 dollars a gallon.


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Oct 29, 2011)

vegaswinner:

It is a shame that you live in England and I live in Mexico,with pleasure I would give you,as a gift, one galon of 50% hydrogen peroxide.You can have a little bit from a chemistry lab from your local University.

Regards.

Manuel


----------



## kuma (Oct 29, 2011)

Vegaswinner , try "Boots" , the chemist , you know the one , should be a 'goer' (3%) , 8) 
Let us know how you do finding it , and let us know how you get on! 
All the best and kind regards ,
Chris


----------



## niteliteone (Oct 29, 2011)

How about at a beauty supply shop. :shock: 
Here in california most chemicals are highly regulated too, but I go to Sally's beauty and can choose 20%, 30% or 40% right off the shelf. :roll: 

Tom C.


----------



## Dr. Poe (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank you rasanders22! Ace hardware, wow. Whenever I needed stronger peroxide I had to calcine barite and make it myself.
I used it to precipitate palladium oxide. I hope Ace still carries it.


----------



## qst42know (Oct 29, 2011)

Hair peroxide is sold by volume strength not percent. 40 volume = 12%.

http://www.using-hydrogen-peroxide.com/hairdressing-peroxide.html


----------



## philddreamer (Oct 29, 2011)

Tom C., if I may help to clarify, it is 20 vol., 30 vol., 40 vol.; that would be 
6%, 9%, 12% respectively. The one from the drug stores is 3%. 
Peroxide strength rises in 3% increments. I used to think the same since I bought it from Sally's when my daughter worked there, but I was corrected here. 

I hope this helps. 

Phil

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=11779#p115373


----------



## niteliteone (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks for the explanation. 
Now I understand the labeling and why it says 40 vol. instead of 40% :shock: 
But it's still a better deal than $5 per Qt for 3% at the local store.
Tom C.


----------



## philddreamer (Oct 30, 2011)

"But it's still a better deal than $5 per Qt for 3% at the local store.
Tom C."

You bet, brother!
I once bought, on sale, 6 qt's @ a bit over $2.00/qt. 
Hummm... its the end of the month, maybe they're on sale!? :mrgreen: 

Phil


----------



## Palladium (Oct 30, 2011)

philddreamer said:


> "But it's still a better deal than $5 per Qt for 3% at the local store.
> Tom C."
> 
> You bet, brother!
> ...



I found quarts of 3% on sale one time at Big Lots for .50 cents each on close out. I bought about 50 or so bottles if i remember correctly. The lady at the counter looked at me weird. That's all i had in the buggy. :twisted:


----------



## Geo (Oct 30, 2011)

Dollar General stores or Family Dollar stores 1 quart bottles of 3% are a dollar apiece all day long.


----------



## Silver Handle (Nov 17, 2011)

I get my 35% from my health food store. My Local Ace store doesn't carry the 32%. My health food store sells 32 0z. (1000ml) for $24.00.


----------



## goldenchild (Nov 17, 2011)

Juan Manuel Arcos Frank said:


> vegaswinner:
> 
> It is a shame that you live in England and I live in Mexico,with pleasure I would give you,as a gift, one galon of 50% hydrogen peroxide.You can have a little bit from a chemistry lab from your local University.
> 
> ...



Juan,

What is an application of 50% H2O2?


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Nov 19, 2011)

Goldenchild:

No,we do not use 50% hydrogen peroxide in our processes,this is the concentration that we buy it,then we dilute it to 35% or 3% as we need.

Kindest regards.

Manuel


----------



## Traveller11 (May 7, 2012)

If I'm not mistaken, I believe, here in Canada, that Transport Canada classifies H2O2 over 30% concentration as an explosive. Please exercise caution.


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (May 8, 2012)

I purchase 35% from a pool supply place. I also purchase my other acids there as well. Anyone that lives close to Sacramento California can send me a PM and I'll be more than happy to give you their name. Pool supply places often carry all the acids we use. They are used as reagents for testing pool water. Or if they don't carry those acids, they probably are licensed to order them, and might do so if asked.

Scott


----------

